# Twister F2 300 help



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

I have this amp. Just hooked it up.
I have a RE SEX 15 inch dual 4 ohm sub.

The amp is rated at 780x1 into 2 ohms mono. 

Here is the manual

The manual shows how to bridge the amp. But the amp itself is different. The + and - are reversed on the amp. Then there is the small picture in the manual and on the amp next to the espeaker terminal that says bridge. Its just has a _ and a + ( which is also reversed from what everything else says ) but doesnt say which terminals to use. !!!
So i go by the book as it illustrates Left + right -
I connect the speaker terminals as shown and push the mono button in to make sure the amp will be in mono.
I get no sound. nothing at all.
I switch to stereo. I connect the speaker to each channel and I get sound. And its loud and clear.

This is so aggravating.

WTH is the right way to bridge this amp?
Or is mt sub too low of an impedance for it to handle in mono? The sub manual says 1.8ohms


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

I think I know why the manual is different. 
There are 3 different models of the twister series. I have model series 3
That manual is I think 1 or 2.
So the conections are probably different from series to series.
So I need to get the manual for series 3.
Anyone have it? I cant find it.
Thanks


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Crappy picture but it looks like the series I have. The 'Left' RCA input should say Mono. Plug your sub signal in to the 'Left' RCA. Press in the Mono button. Use the Left [+] and Right [-] speaker output since it says bridged [+] _[-] next to the left speaker connection. If you have a stereo output for the sub channel from your HU use a Y adapter. Turn off the LP & HP filters. Give it a try and get back to us.

Chuck


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea that pic is from my cell phone.
I tried what you suggested it its works.
Ive never heard of an amp that goes mono by using one of the channels. Ive always had to use both channels. Usually the left Pos and right Neg.

Id like to get a copy of the manual.
Amp sounds delicious. LOL
Doesnt even get warm.
Sounds smooth has a nice attack on the speakers. Kicks and goes deep.

That 15 is a monster. it could probably take double the wattage. but I dont think I could take more. Nor could my car. LOL

The sub is new. Not even broke in yet.
Sealed 2cu ft.

Thanks for the help man....
I think I need to get the F4 4 channel version of this amp.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Stereo-luver is correct on the wiring. I also agree that it sounds like you have a manual for the other series as my older f4 240 has different connections. However, they both still use the left channel input only for mono operation.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> Stereo-luver is correct on the wiring. I also agree that it sounds like you have a manual for the other series as my older f4 240 has different connections. However, they both still use the left channel input only for mono operation.


I looked up some vids. Oddly I see all these amps using the 2 channels in mono not just one. Left pos Right neg like all other amps I ever saw.
So What Id like to get is the manual for this amp.
Cause I doubt using just the left channel is gonna offer a bridged output of 780 watts rms. I think Im getting just the left channel output at 2 ohms.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

These are nice amps. I use two F4-380's and one F2-300 and like what I get from this series of amps.

Chuck


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

You need use the left RCA input only as it is the only input used for mono operation. However, you use the left channel output + as the positive output to he sub and then right channel - as the negative output to the sub. The bridging of the amplifiers channels is done internally when you connect the outputs in this manner. The left channel - and the right Channel + outputs go unused.

Does this make sense???


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

One thing that I forgot to mention that may help is look closely how the bridged signal is illustrated on the amp. The output connections that they want you to use are the ones that have boxes around the + and - symbols. I think that they could have made it much easier to follow if they just marked above the output terminals that are used during bridging. Once you see what I am talking about you are going to have an aha moment.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a F4 240 and now using a Phoenix Gold XS2500 (2-channel) and believe it or not the PG is just as clear (in my opinion) as the twister, but twice as powerful. The twister never let me down, never cut off but neither has the PG.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Tricky, I have your old F4 240, but I have yet to hook it up. The XS series of Phoenix Gold amps are really solid performers. They have beefy power supplies like this series of Twister amps. The F4 240 has a much smaller power supply and loaded down puts about 1/2 the power out as what you have now so your observations on power output between the two are correct. You should be very happy with what you have as they are clean sounding and built like tanks.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> I had a F4 240 and now using a Phoenix Gold XS2500 (2-channel) and believe it or not the PG is just as clear (in my opinion) as the twister, but twice as powerful. The twister never let me down, never cut off but neither has the PG.


I had a Titanium series PG Ti800 that sounded nice. But IDK I just didnt get the good vibes from it like I wanted.
I seemed to just have allot of bad luck with that brand. I had the Titanium 10's and 15's plus I had 3 Cyclones. I ended up selling everything to separate buyers and the person that bought the Ti800 stole it from me using paypal. So if you ever see a Ti800 from Orlando Florida its mine. Dude named Duane Peterson. aka c4phonesales
drives a 2004 BMW 330ci Coupe. I got his address, Phone number. He bought the amp using someone elses name. Barbie Perry. Trust me this dude has done this before and will do it again. Sells allot of cell phones and DJ gear on craigslist. Ebay user DuaneP0007
I sold it for $275. it was delivered. But I forgot to get a signature. Within 30 minutes of it being delivered the mother F**R made a claim saying it wasnt delivered and guess what happened. He won. PayPal gave him his money within 2 hours of that claim. So basically he got th eamp plus his money back all cause I forgot to get a signature when it was delivered. PayPal even said, yea we see it was delivered but you did not get a signature. WTF? 
F**kn PayPal man. They are always helping people steal. 
And of course eBay is in on the theft too cause you cant leave any negative feedback. So they encourage theft. So the dude has 100% pos feedback but steals from people left and right.
This is why I wanna get outta this hobby. Its just aggravating. You cant sell **** anymore without worrying you will get screwed. And you gotta be real careful who buy you from.
Im bout to go check the amp. See what I been missin. Im off today. As in not my self. One of them days. So I prolly just misread something.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> You need use the left RCA input only as it is the only input used for mono operation. However, you use the left channel output + as the positive output to he sub and then right channel - as the negative output to the sub. The bridging of the amplifiers channels is done internally when you connect the outputs in this manner. The left channel - and the right Channel + outputs go unused.
> 
> Does this make sense???


AHHH Yes.. LOL
Funny..
I misread what Stereo Luver said and even totally ignored the little squares and what they meant. Man the whole day has been a drama soap opera. Talk about being off my game.. Geez. I should a picked that up... 
THANKS GUYS LOL I do appreciate it !


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

AudioBob said:


> Tricky, I have your old F4 240, but I have yet to hook it up. The XS series of Phoenix Gold amps are really solid performers. They have beefy power supplies like this series of Twister amps. The F4 240 has a much smaller power supply and loaded down puts about 1/2 the power out as what you have now so your observations on power output between the two are correct. You should be very happy with what you have as they are clean sounding and built like tanks.


The 50x4 from the F4 240 is way better than any HU power I've heard, thats why I have my HU power off and use amplifiers. This is the first PG I own and am very happy with. There is a PG SA3.0x at my local pawn but their asking 75 for it which I think its a fair price but its missing screws and is very dirty and some scratches. 

Am going to go up there tomorrow and ask if they'll take 40.00 and if they do I'll have another PG (made in USA) amp.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to ask but if its 2ohm mono stable doesnt that make it 1-ohm stereo stable? And power rating would be around 390 per channel. I dont know if I would use it as a sub amp but I guess I would since its only two channels.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Sorry to ask but if its 2ohm mono stable doesnt that make it 1-ohm stereo stable? And power rating would be around 390 per channel. I dont know if I would use it as a sub amp but I guess I would since its only two channels.


Good question.
Yea that is what i think also. Has to be 1 ohm stereo stable. But the specs on websites dont mention that. IDK why.
Ill be connecting the sub correctly tomorrow and see how much it jams. The way I got it now is just on one channel. LOL Duh

Also the F2 300 has a subsonic variable filter so I think they made sure it is capable of being on a 2 ohm sub in mono. I dont know bout the other earlier version but this looks capable.

But for the size , man this amp has some wattage. I think this is what amps are going toward. Small package lots of wattage.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

So, did you get it working??? I bet you are really going to be happy now!!!


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

You bet I did. Thanks man.
Its crazy how much power this amp has. And it doesnt even sound stressed.
It weighs maybe 3 pounds. 
Doesnt get warm.
The bass drops like crazy. 
Plus it has that snap to it I like. I def like this amp. Its wayyy up there in the SQ.
I need to find me a F4 380

I got the service manuals for these 2 amps. SO if they break, I can get someone to fix it up. I dont plan on replacing these unless Its another Mosconi amp.
The dude at Orca was super nice. Gave no ifs and or buts and just sent me the service manuals. Now THAT is what makes a repeat customer.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I thought that you would be happy with it based on our previous conversations. Currently I am only using 2 channels of my F4 380 to run my fron 6.5 comps passively. I need to get a box built and get my 10" polk sub and I am going to use the other two channels to run it. The stock woofer in my car is a 10" in the rear deck, but it provides absolutely no sub-bass.

I also have an F4 240 that I may use to run my center channel and possibly go active. I would use two channels of the F4 380 to run my 6.5's in the door and the F4 240 to run my tweeters and center channel. I will keep my eyes and ears open for you and if I find another F4 380 I will let you know.


----------

